# what the heck is this?



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

saw this worm or tentacles like thing protruding from the live rock? harmful or safe? the coral near it seems to always closing up now.


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

Might be a peanut worm.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

freddymp said:


> Might be a peanut worm.


it looks like tentacle of SPIONID WORMS?

http://www.xtalworld.com/Aquarium/hitchfaq.htm


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

anyone else has this tentacles looking thing protruding from their live rocks?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It looks like a peanut worm to me...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I've seen all sorts of things protruding from my rocks. Likely a peanut worm.


----------

